# Fear



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Do other people here have multiple irrational fears?I worry constantly about so many things. I'm afraid of dogs, ghosts, fires, terrorism, people, bulls, floods etc. I have recurring nightmares about being chased by wild animals, caught up in explosions, and being swept around in a rough sea. At night I lie in the dark worrying about whether I locked the windows, unplugged everything, turned off the cooker. I often dream that the door of my flat has come open or that there's a ghostly prescence in the room. Sometimes I'm too scared to get out of bed and put the light on. When I was a child I had similar fears, mainly about wolves.Anyone have similar problems/advice for overcoming this?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Sukie, I have alot of fears also but not like I used to before I got on meds. I take lexapro and it has helped with my flying phoia, obsessive thoughts, etc. Have you had a psychiatric evaluation? That might be helpful to find out what a professional thinks and maybe get you on medication. It is terrible to live that way.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a lot of fears, although they aren't super irrational.I have a fear of flying and heights... I always fear/worry about my future (_Will I find a nice paying job? Will I ever feel good enough to work so I can get married? What if I don't feel good enough by the time I graduate with my degree?_).I agree a psychiatric evaluation might be something you want to consider. I have GAD brought on by numerous IBS-D type accidents.


----------

